
MoviePass Is Now Testing Photo Verification of Ticket Stubs - millerm
https://moviepass.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/360000329251-Ticket-Verification
======
millerm
I just feel like I am being punished with this since I was randomly picked for
the beta. Here is a clause that just irks me: “If you fail to submit your
ticket stub more than once, your account will be canceled and you'll be
ineligible to sign up for a new MoviePass account.”

I have now had it happen to me 3 times in 3 months where I have driven to a
theater only to have the service fail on me where I was unable to purchase a
ticket. So, with this rate of error, it seems highly likely that accounts can
easily be cancelled due to their error and not mine.

~~~
pwg
There is another solution, although you may feel it is sub-optimal.

Simply stop going to the movies.

